
Publix cake ordering UI's obscenity filter rejects mom's 'summa cum laude' cake - bmpafa
https://www.bostonglobe.com/news/nation/2018/05/22/grocery-store-censors-cake-with-request-for-summa-cum-laude/npFzLAzg2b7w54247o3MIO/story.html
======
metalliqaz
> Jacob was ‘‘absolutely humiliated,’’ Koscinski said.

Oh please.

> the Charleston, S.C., student graduated from his Christian-based homeschool
> program with a 4.89 grade point average

OK, now it makes sense.

~~~
zck
I imagine he was embarrassed, but not because of what was on the cake.

> Cara Koscinski said she then had to explain why the grocery store censored
> ‘‘cum’’ from Jacob’s cake to her 70-year-old mother while Jacob’s friends
> laughed uncontrollably.

------
towndrunk
I didn't read the article but could you not just call Publix and order the
cake over the phone?

------
amhokies
Yeah, a profanity filter sure is a sophisticated algorithm.

------
jiveturkey
this is what passes for newsworthy? on HN even?

~~~
bmpafa
I'm not sure what 'newsworthy' means these days, but I thought it was suitable
HN because the point if failure was the user input validations on the website.

